# Tiu



## nyarla59

Sempre que em topo amb un guy en anglès em trobo amb el mateix problema. Com és diu en català? Al carrer utilitzem tiu o paio, però ves, no són gaire nostrats. L'única opció que trobo és xicot, teniu alguna proposta més?

Merci


----------



## Cecilio

La paraula "tio"/"tia" està molt difosa per terres valencianes. Una paraula més "autòctona" seria "nano", que s'utilitza sobretot a València capital i zona metropolitana. Igual que passa amb el famós "nen" de Catalunya, l'usen sobre tot els joves (o no tan joves).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Aquí "nano" també s'utilitza moltíssim, si més no, a la zona d'on jo sóc originària.


----------



## nyarla59

Sí, per aquí dalt, la Garrotxa, també s'utilitza molt el nano, però sempre referit a algú jove (o algú més jove que tu!). Amb xicot passa el mateix. En canvi tio o paio (o l'anglès guy) s'utilitza referint-se col·loquialment a algú sense tenir en compte l'edat.
Ep, tal com jo ho veig.

Algú té cap altra proposta?


----------



## nyarla59

Em responc a mi mateix. M'acaba de venir al cap "tipus", potser és una bona sol·lució. Segons el diccionari: Pop. Persona del sexe masculí.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Seria interessant, però, veure el context, Nyarla.


----------



## jmx

nyarla59 said:


> Al carrer utilitzem tiu o paio, però ves, no són gaire nostrats.


Doncs a mi 'paio' i 'paia' em sona molt català, en castellà no es fa servir. El cas de 'tiu' és diferent, és un castellanisme obvi i a més a més jo diria que recent.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

nyarla59 said:


> Amb xicot passa el mateix. En canvi tio o paio (o l'anglès guy) s'utilitza referint-se col·loquialment a algú sense tenir en compte l'edat.
> Ep, tal com jo ho veig.


 
Xicot és una paraula que, si més no a la meva zona, està començant a caure en desús. La meva generació, per exemple, rarament la fa servir. A casa meva sempre s'ha dit molt i els meus pares, que tenen entre 60 i 70 anys, parlen de "xicots" que els són coetanis! (gairebé iaios!) Curiosament, gairebé no es fa servir la paraula per a les dones, a les quals se solen referir amb l'estàndard i neutre "noia".


----------



## nyarla59

Ja torno a ser aquí

Després de fer una enquesta, sense cap mena de rigor, a amics, coneguts i algun saludat he trobat el següent, que "confirma" els vostres comentaris:

Paio, l'utilizen, però sempre amb admiració o de forma despectiva.
Xicot, l'utilitzen rarament, sona molt formal. En desús.
Nano, potser és la més utilitzada (a part de tio, és clar), però sempre a algú de la mateixa edat o més jove. 

En canvi per referir-se a gent més gran, fan servir mestre o avi. O per respecte no fan servir cap forma popular, i els tracten de senyor.

Merci, a tots per les respostes.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

De tota manera, Nyarla, ens faltava context!

*Xicot* jo crec que *no* es troba en desús, sinó caient en desús: encara som a temps de salvar-la, aquesta paraula!


----------



## NoOrK

*nano * És una opció més aproximada, ara que en poques zones es diu.

Tiu/Tia t’entendran, això si que és cert, "tia", com no sigui una frase negativa, que estàs enfadat, que hi ha tensió, jo poques vegades he sentit amics parlar de "tia", sinó "Noia" "Guapa" "Mossa".

Un salut_


----------



## chics

Hola, noiets. 

Perdoneu però no acabo de veure el context. Si es tracta d'una salutació o una manera de dirigir-se als col·legues, doncs, pot ser _nano, noi, nen, tiu..._
Si us referiu a la falca, al meu barri se senten _tiu_ o _nen_, únicament que jo sàpiga.
Si és per a un discurs, tipus doncs l'altre dia em vaig trobar un paio que em diu... penso que la millor opció és _paio_. També existeix un _xava_, per exemple, però se sent menys i potser és un registre més xungo.

Salut.


----------



## tamen

Lloada sigui la nostra TPS, que, davant d'un malalt, s'ajup a revifar-lo. En aquest cas és *xicot*.

Brindo per tu i pel xicot que sigui.

*encara som a temps de salvar-la, aquesta paraula! [*



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> De tota manera, Nyarla, ens faltava context!
> 
> *Xicot* jo crec que *no* es troba en desús, sinó caient en desús: encara som a temps de salvar-la, aquesta paraula!


----------



## usernameBCN

Hola!

Jo la paraula xicot o xicota la he sentit però referint-se a la parella o sigui que algú és el teu o la teva xicota (és el teu novio o novia). també l'he sentit quan parles d'algú que és jove (un xicot ben plantat,...).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Hola, noiets.
> 
> Perdoneu però no acabo de veure el context. Si es tracta d'una salutació o una manera de dirigir-se als col·legues, doncs, pot ser _nano, noi, nen, tiu..._
> Si us referiu a la falca, al meu barri se senten _tiu_ o _nen_, únicament que jo sàpiga.
> Si és per a un discurs, tipus doncs l'altre dia em vaig trobar un paio que em diu... penso que la millor opció és _paio_. També existeix un _xava_, per exemple, però se sent menys i potser és un registre més xungo.
> 
> Salut.


 
Em sona que en un altre fil també s'està parlant d'això. Dir-te, Chics, que a mi em fa l'efecte que _xava_ més aviat fa referència a la parla i que no s'utilitza com a vocatiu: xava. Hi ha una novel·la de Juli Vallmitjana anomenada _La Xava_ que, si no vaig errada, és la història d'una dona de Montjuïc; en aquest cas, però, "la Xava" seria un apel·latiu.

I una altra coseta, vosaltres creieu que _xava_ també seria com parlen certes persones de la Diagonal cap amunt? És que a mi aquesta parla em sona _xava_ total!


----------



## tamen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Em sona que en un altre fil també s'està parlant d'això. Dir-te, Chics, que a mi em fa l'efecte que _xava_ més aviat fa referència a la parla i que no s'utilitza com a vocatiu: xava. Hi ha una novel·la de Juli Vallmitjana anomenada _La Xava_ que, si no vaig errada, és la història d'una dona de Montjuïc; en aquest cas, però, "la Xava" seria un apel·latiu.
> 
> I una altra coseta, vosaltres creieu que _xava_ també seria com parlen certes persones de la Diagonal cap amunt? És que a mi aquesta parla em sona _xava_ total!




Coincideixo que "xava" és una manera de parlar i, per extensio, els subjectes que s'hi expressen. Sobre _La Xava_ d'en Vallmitjana, no l'he llegida, però tot i saber que el títol es refereix a "una" dona, sempre havia cregut que era un nom genèric aplicat a una classe social. M'equivocava, però crec veure un tel de coincidència entre el teu dubte i el meu.

Una altra cosa: com tu, també crec teòricament aplicable el "xava" als de la Diagonal en amunt, però no els ho diria mai; el "xava" s'estén per ravals, no pels barris cars. D'aquests en diria i en dic "tifes", que és el que el meu pare deia per "pijos".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> Coincideixo que "xava" és una manera de parlar i, per extensio, els subjectes que s'hi expressen. Sobre _La Xava_ d'en Vallmitjana, no l'he llegida, però tot i saber que el títol es refereix a "una" dona, sempre havia cregut que era un nom genèric aplicat a una classe social. M'equivocava, però crec veure un tel de coincidència entre el teu dubte i el meu.
> 
> Una altra cosa: com tu, també crec teòricament aplicable el "xava" als de la Diagonal en amunt, però no els ho diria mai; el "xava" s'estén per ravals, no pels barris cars. D'aquests en diria i en dic "tifes", que és el que el meu pare deia per "pijos".


 
Fonèticament sona gairebé igual, però, oi? Bé, a mi em passa que no sóc de Barcelona i tinc la sensació que en aquesta ciutat un 95% dels que parlen català, parlen xava.


----------



## tamen

desgraciadament parlem deixatat, degradadíssim... però potser no "xava". També hi ha el parlar "*bleda*", que amb prou feines fa vocals neutres o que pronuncia les eles a la castellana.


----------

